# Another ID question.



## Tildy (Dec 26, 2013)

So my partner came home with a 4ft tank one day that he got for a carton of beer (good start hey?). He said it contained bass and a barramundi. When it arrived I identified a Gourami and some cichlids but beyond that I was not sure. The cichlids were clearly juvenile and were grey with 3 black spots down each side of their body.

They have grown a little now and two of the black spots have gone leaving one in the middle on each side, and a vertical black line down their faces over each eye. They have a very faint black line down the length of their bodies that you cannot always see and equally faint vertical stripes from head to tail. Finally their scales are an iridescent blue when the light hits them in certain ways with more obvious blue scales near their faces.

I have 6 of the little guys and have no idea how big they will get or even what I can do to improve on their diet. I also have some photos but no idea how to load them on here. They are at least 18months old now and range between 5 - 8cm in length.

So, any ideas on what my bass actually are? I've tried google but cant get any definite answers since they seem to be changing so much. Any help would be most welcome!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The fish you described could be any number of species, from African to new world. We'll really need to see some photos, and it would help even more if they were somewhat recent. Read this link for instructions on posting photos and videos - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=255440.


----------



## Tildy (Dec 26, 2013)

I took photos today but I'm just not that keen to sign up for a whole account on a website I will never use again as I don't tend to share photos anywhere other than facebook. I guess that makes things a little difficult. I have noticed that on the biggest one the last black spot seems to be fading as well so my guess is that as adults they will have no black spots at all. They also are not long and skinny. They are shaped like the Mloto cichlids. If any of that helps.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

They sound like they could be one of the Copadichromis species from Lake Malawi, but without photos we won't know for sure. I'm not sure how it works, but I have seen folks post Facebook pics on here before. If that's the only way you have of posting them, it may still work - someone that uses Facebook may be able to help you.


----------



## Tildy (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll try this link to a facebook album of the fish and see if it works.

https://www.facebook.com/annabelle.godd ... 897&type=1

The only stable marking on the fish is the black line down its face. The rest change faster than a chameleon. Confusing little blighters.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

This is one for the South American experts, some sort of Geophagus group fish.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

rennsport2011 said:


> This is one for the South American experts, some sort of Geophagus group fish.


I Still Can't See The Pics Unless I Sign In To Facebook, And I'm Not A Member. Maybe There's A Way To Make Them public? I've Never Had An Account Before, So I'm Not Sure. Hopefully Somebody That Knows What They Are Can Access Them!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Post to imgur as described in the posting pictures thread. No account required.


----------

